# Paint color help!!!



## dizzygoo82 (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently bought a house with my boyfriend.  I've started decorating the house and have already painted a few rooms.  

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas!  As soon as you walk in the house there is a small entryway and to the right is a small hallway to the spare bedrooms.  We just painted the hallway a yellow color (the name of the color is field of daisies)  So obviously it's a bright fun yellow color.   What color should I paint the entryway to compliment the yellow hallway?  Also the entryway is leading into the living/dining room which is very open.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 17, 2010)

Would you consider striped walls? Maybe even white walls with yellow polka dots, to kind of "connect" the rooms?


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 17, 2010)

You could do a caramel color.  I did our bedroom in a color like that and it looks so rich, warm and inviting.


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 17, 2010)

^ i agree with a kinda caramel color. My hallway is a shade called 'peanut butter' and it leads into a bedroom that is a golden/yellow, looks really good


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 17, 2010)

I love color so i would do a fun green color to go with the yellow. a nice springy green, but not lime.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with the green colour. Maybe like aquavert green?


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 18, 2010)

i just did my bedroom a bright yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine is called joyous and it is bright but not neon.. i added baby blue acccents, which toned down the color but still looked vibrant.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2010)

If you wanted to do something mod, you could do a warm gray.  I SIL did her bathroom in white and gray and it looks friggin' awesome.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks so much for all of your help!!


----------

